# Photo Project #6 - Low Ambient Lighting



## RustyBrown

*2Cool Photo Project #6
*
*Title - "Low Ambient Lighting"*

This one may require a bit of explanation. Use available low level light (no flashes or flashlights) to create your image. Examples would include predawn and post sunset shots of perhaps some of BPitchers low light shots. In any case we're looking for some moody stuff here.

Project expires 8/15. 

Congratulations to fishingnotcatching for last month's win. You can start kissing up to him now... 

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk. 

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## RustyBrown

*End of the Day in The High Country*

I'll get us started. Sorry for all the delays. I was welcomed back by having a follow-up audit at one of my properties and a new audit at another. Then they sent me to New Orleans for a marketing shoot. Sounds like fun - not so much.

Here's a shot of fading light on Trail Ridge Road. It's the highest paved road in the U.S. Birds don't fly here. This was typical of the skies I had to work with.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

This was taken last X-Mas,,,I thought you guys would enjoy it. (You can delete this if you want)

My shutter speed was 90 seconds at f-6.3 with a 50mm 1.4 lens. It was around 11:00pm with a full moon. Canon XTI camera.

Rustys camera in the shot above was set at 30 sec, f-8 100 ISO with a Nikon D-300

I need to get out and do more for the project. This should be a fun post to watch!


----------



## stargazer

Oh my!!!!Looks like the bar has been set pretty high. Hmmmmm what can I shoot?


----------



## Arlon

Shot on the way out of the church parking lot tonight (back window of my truck).

8 sec @ f22


----------



## Fisher Lou

Shot at 19:25hrs 1/20sec f2.5 Av FL 50mm ISO 800. Canon 40D with EF 50mm f1.8 MKII lens supported by my new Manfrotto monopod. Used remaining ambient light to refect off the surface of the glass. The glass already had that weathered look so the reflection boost the colors. Cropped out metal retainer and saturated colors a bit.


----------



## seajaytx

*TC dike*

took this at the dike, f2.8 iso 800, dont have the specs on the lens it was borrowed form Texas State


----------



## sjlara

nice


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

,,,,Is this a fishing site,,,or a photography site?

Good job guys!


----------



## Arlon

Fridays picture "Kitty in a basket". He likes this basket that's out in the garage. There was just enough light coming in through the window to get a hand held shot.

F1.2, 1/30sec, ISO 200..


----------



## Arlon

Simiar to above just in B&W. Kind of natural for a B&W kittty.


----------



## sandollr

First of all, I am not a photographer, but I love love love your forum. All of you post photos that amaze me. I took a photography class in high school (yes, we had a separate high school all that long ago) and never did anything with it. All of the regular posters here really make me wish I had stuck with it. This B&W photo of the cat is incredible, and I'm a dog person. And once Karen's muse kicks in, I'm in tears. 

Thank you all for letting me share this.


----------



## rippin lips jr

I got this one at Tiki island tonight.


----------



## seajaytx

not sure how big you are on going back to school but if you live in san antonio, check out sac (the community college over there) for there intro to photo class, i took my intro at alvin community college and my advanced at texas state, and itll be cheap at cc but you learn the dark room and everything else


----------



## sandybottom

Taken last night at the weekend property in Smithville.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Is this challenge closed yet? I took a good one on Friday (1st), I'll try to get it up tonight...


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

,,,,,,,Let "Her" help you Jerry...........Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha.


----------



## trout77471

cool pics!!!


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Kemah hotel-


----------



## madf1man

Saw something here and thought I'd share it. Tonight on top of a local garage. ISO 3200 with a little LR adjustments


----------



## Koru

.
Orchid









taken with Nikon D80, 18-135mm lens,
focal length 105mm
Mode - Aperture F5.6
Shutter - 1/6
Exposure 0.0
Metering - Matrix
ISO - 1600
White Balance - Auto

lighting was an overhead light in the next room, and a candle on the table not far from the flowers - i think that means it qualifies for low ambient lighting.

rosesm


----------



## stargazer

*Heres my entry*

BBSP early morning.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

One of the Galveston cruise ships.


----------



## Koru

.from in The Shed...








.


----------



## madf1man

*Playin in the street*

ISO100
20mm
[email protected]


----------



## Koru

.









Aperture mode,
F5
1/15
50mm
hand held <--- def. not a good idea with non vibration reduction/image stabilisation.


----------



## rippin lips jr

The Diversionary Canal.


----------



## stargazer

OK, Heres my second entry.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Couple more from last week. Taken at South Padre Island.


----------



## lesmcdonald

This was shot in Cabo coming in when it was REALLY dark. I cranked up the ISO to the max on my Canon 20D.


----------



## RustyBrown

*Sorry....*

Late again...new topic up soon.


----------



## Arlon

RustyBrown said:


> Late again...new topic up soon.


That was almost a month ago? Your killing our creativity. I assume you are just way to busy, better slow down before it affects your health (like your wife hitting you in the head with a frying pan).


----------

